# 12 week scan! Skull theory guesses please! Xx



## PariB

Got this scan today!? I reckon 100% boy x

What you experts reckon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4129.JPG
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 28









IMG_4131.JPG
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Talia12

Hmm... I actually think girl!


----------



## DebbieF

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Cajadaem

:girl:


----------



## PariB

I will update as soon as I find out! My scan is 4th December but might book private one yet this week xx


----------



## Talia12

PariB said:


> I will update as soon as I find out! My scan is 4th December but might book private one yet this week xx

Ooh do it! :D


----------



## Bonnie11

Girl!


----------



## PariB

I&#8217;m going for scan today, hopefully they will be able to tell.. im 16 weeks x


----------



## Talia12

Exciting! Stalking for updates :flower:


----------



## PariB

Girllllsss! You were all right! Its a girl!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeay! X


----------



## Talia12

Yay!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## PariB

Thanks girl

Ive been browsing the ineternet and read how many gender scans were wrong at 16 weeks now Im worrying:dohh:

How sure would you predict these at?

Im very confused now someone said to me they think its a boy...
 



Attached Files:







3B686DED-2886-493F-98D6-46FE780899EC.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8









D1650010-03CC-4159-8A93-8138BD12070F.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8









4CFE4A6B-9821-4E8A-BFDD-35CC386987BE.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Foreign Chick

All Girl!


----------



## Talia12

Looks like a very clear girl to me :)


----------



## Cajadaem

Deffo a girl! There is clearly no boy parts there! I think it is more common for it to be wrong when told boy, as can sometimes think a swollen vulva is a penis :dohh:
Definately no boy bits in those pics, i would 100% say girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely a girl! :pink:


----------



## Gretaa

Most def a girl! Congrats xx


----------

